# Komisches Phänomen



## Gast1111 (2 Dezember 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe heute eine englische SMS von einer mir unbekannten Nummer bekommen. Hab mir dabei nichts gedacht, dachte, da hätte sich jemand vertan. Aber grad mal eine Stunde später, hab ich schon wieder eine englische SMS bekommen, diesmal von einer Jennifer. Das seltsame daran ist, dass mein Handy mir den Absender "Jennifer" angezeigt hat, obwohl ich keine Person solchen Namens unter meinen Kontakten habe. Außerdem ist bei dieser SMS die Antwort- und Rückruffunktion nicht möglich, also wie bei diesen automatischen. Bei der ersten ist das nicht so.

Was mich wirklich irritiert, ist das mit der Anzeige des Absenders...Wie geht so was denn bitte?

Hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Danke schon einmal =)


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Dezember 2011)

was für'n Handy? Was für eine Absendernummer? (Du kannst vorläufig die letzten beiden Nummern sternen, es geht nur um eine erste Einschätzung der Nummer) Inhalt der SMS schon gegooglet? (Teile des Textes in Anführungszeichen googlen, genau so, wie er geschrieben ist)
(Heikos allwissende Glaskugel ist derzeit in Reparatur)


----------



## Gast1111 (2 Dezember 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort. Also, es ist ein LG Prepaid Handy (Aldi Talk).
Die erste Nummer ist 017672879601. Text hierzu ist: I hope you have a wonderful day! You are great! Thank you!

Der Text von "Jennifer" lautet: Hi there, how are you?

Habs auf deinen Vorschlag mal gegoogelt, aber nichts verwertbares gefunden...

Wenn ich bei "Jennifer" auf Nummer verwenden gehe, wird mir folgende "Nummer" angezeigt: *p2####9637959


----------



## Gast1111 (6 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

kann mir denn keiner weiterhelfen?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 Dezember 2011)

Gast1111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir denn keiner weiterhelfen?


Eher nicht, da Hellsehen hier nicht zum Angebot gehört, wie Aka schon mit dem Hinweis auf Heikos Glaskugel (die übrigens die vom Sascha ist) angedeutet hatte.


----------



## Gast1111 (7 Dezember 2011)

Wieso bitte bist du so unfreundlich?

Ich habe um Hilfe gebeten und ja auch die Fragen, die Aka gestellt hat, beantwortet.

Ich kenne mich leider nicht so gut aus und falls etwas falsch beantwortet war oder Angaben fehlen, dann tut es mir leid, jedenfalls war es aber nicht mit böser Absicht.

Mich wegen meiner fehlenden Kenntnisse so anzupampen, finde ich nicht gerade die feine Art. Es gibt sicher auch Dinge, in denen du dich nicht auskennst.


----------



## Hippo (7 Dezember 2011)

Na als unfreundlich würde ich das nicht sehen.
Nur kein Input = kein Output. Vielleicht hat Rüdiger eine ander Antworterwartung bei Dir gesehen.
Daß ein Name angezeigt wird ist irgendein technischer Gimmick, das habe ich bei den SMS-TAN von meiner Bank auch. Die steht auch nicht in meiner Telefonliste. Wie das funktioniert - keine Ahnung - aber technisch anscheinend ganz normal.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Dezember 2011)

Sorry, Gast 1111 - ich habe deine Antworten auf meine Fragen gelesen, auch selbst gegooglet, nichts gefunden - und es dann wegen tausend anderer Sachen schlicht vergessen, Dir mitzuteilen, dass ich mit diesen Angaben leider nichts gefunden habe.

Hat sich denn das Phänomen wiederholt?
Sicherheitshalber würde ich alle Seltsamkeiten dokumentieren (zB die Textnachrichten fotografieren usw)

Nur zur Sicherheit.


----------



## Gast1111 (8 Dezember 2011)

Ok, vielen Dank =)

Nein, seither war nichts mehr - alles unauffällig.
Aber ich werde es im Auge behalten und wie vorgeschlagen dokumentieren.

Nochmals Danke für den Versuch mir zu helfen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Dezember 2011)

immer gerne!


----------



## Reisender (6 April 2017)

Ich hatte auch mal solche SMS; allerdings von einer ungarischen Nummer


----------



## jupp11 (7 April 2017)

und?


----------



## BenTigger (7 April 2017)

und....
 das war nur ein 1 Zeilen Kommentator, der auch mal seinen Senf dazu geben wollte.
Die fallen dadurch auf, dass  sie in diversen Uralt Themen ihren Senf dazu geben, der aber kein Würstchen zum würzen erreicht.


----------

